# براده المواسير



## goodzeelaa (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد كتاب عن براده المواسير ضروري جدا عشان بس اعرف البرادين الي شغالين معايا شغالين ازاي
و اتمني ان يحتوي علي قوانين حسان حدفات الكوع و التيهات و ما شابه ذلك وجزاك اله خيرا


----------



## moseif84 (7 أغسطس 2008)

احسن حل وسريع تصاحب البرادين هما هيعلموك


----------



## a123456789 (13 فبراير 2009)

:33::82: vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## a123456789 (13 فبراير 2009)

انا احمد عبد الحميد اريد كتابا عن برادة المواسير


----------



## b123456789 (13 فبراير 2009)

*b123456789*

[انا محمديوسف اريد برنامج كمبيوتر عن تفصيل الآولاد والرديوسر والكوع المسلوب والاولاد والبنطالون فى الماواسير


----------



## eltorky_y_110 (3 أبريل 2009)

نفسى اعرف عن برادة الموسير


----------



## eltorky_y_110 (3 أبريل 2009)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت


----------



## refaat elpry (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد كتاب عن تفصيل المواسير 
شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم الادهم (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد كتاب عن تفصيل برادة المواسير 
شكرا


----------



## اكرامى الشاذلى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الى الخوة الاعضاء انا عندى بعض الكتب الخاصة ببرادة المواسير بس محتاجة ترجمة ليعم النفع


----------



## rooa (26 يناير 2010)

*[email protected]*

ياريت اى كتاب عن البرادة اواى موقع فيه قوانين البرادة


----------



## فرج الشيمى (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته اننى اريد ان اساعدكم ولاكن لوحة المفاتيح لا يوجد عليها رمز الجذر ممكن اساعدكم لاننى اعمل قورمان برادين وانشاء الله عندى كل الذى تسائون عنه فى التفصيل باله الحاسبه والطريقه العاديه


----------



## sabryrs (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارى ان اكثر الاخوه يسالون عن برادة المواسير
انا اعمل فى هذا المجال وممكن ان شاء الله ان افيد من يحب الافاده ولكن الموضوع كبير والقوانين كثيره وساقوم ان شاء الله برفعها على المنتدى لتعم الفائده ادعو الله لى بالتوفيق


----------



## zewayed (7 أبريل 2010)

طيب فين يا جماعة


----------



## ابراهيم الادهم (9 أبريل 2010)

*اليكم هذا الكتاب*

http://www.m5zn.com/files-0409100104297lf9jtwp-pf&ph.pdf


----------



## احمد مصطفي عبد الع (29 أبريل 2010)

اخوكم أحمد لو سمحتوا انا محتاج كتاب شرح برادة المواسير


----------



## احمدحسين الهوارى (3 مايو 2010)

تعليم بالن المواسير


----------



## احمدحسين الهوارى (3 مايو 2010)

ت
اريد اعرف تفاصيل عامه عن المروحه


----------



## mohemed2020 (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ياريت رد من اخوانا المشرفين على انا نفسى فى كتاب براده لتفصيل الصاج والمواسير


----------



## mohemed2020 (11 يوليو 2010)

الف شكرا بس ممكن طلب انا عايز كتب يتكلم عن البرده العامه وتفصيل الصاج لو سمحت مكن رد


----------



## mohemed2020 (13 يوليو 2010)

ممكن الكتاب وان شاء الله عندى برنامج ترجمه ليهم


----------



## mohamedeaid (30 أغسطس 2010)

اريدكيفيه تفصيل الكوع والمسلوب


----------



## ناجي العناني (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*برادة المواسير*

شكرا لمجهودك الأكثر من رائع


----------



## هانى مرزوق (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى من منكم يريد معرفه اى شيئ مهما كان عن براده المواسير انا تحت امره 

فليتفضل بالسؤال عما يريد ان يعرف


----------



## مصطفى ابوالفضل (29 مارس 2011)

:28:السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته 
انا والحمد لله عندى كتب فى التفصيل شاملة من تفصيل الكوع والمخروط والافرات الصاج وبرنامج فى التفصيل لاكن الكتب كبيرة وفى منها بخط اليد يعنى محتاج اشرحها لمن يريد اما الكتاب فممكن نرتب مع من يردها شرط ان يكون من مصر وخصوصا الاسكندرية والا محتاج شرح سريع ممكن يراسلنى على الإيميل ×××××××××××× للجادين فقط وذلك لانى اعرف مدى صعوبة العثور على هذه الكتب وذلك ابتغاء رضوان الله ورجاء دعاء صالح يقبله الله والله من وراء القصد ولعلها نواة لتبادل الخبرات فخبرتى فى مجال البراده والتركيبات حوالى عشرون عاما والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
______________________________________________________________________
نرجو التواصل من خلال نفس الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع .. مع خالص الشكر


----------



## ابوشهدوملك (7 يونيو 2011)

حتى الان لم استفيد من الموقع ياريت ننفع بعض بجد


----------



## haithammoftah (29 يونيو 2011)

_الاخوه الذين يريدون شرح برادة المواسير هناك موقع يمكنكم من شرح ما تريدون فيديو هو موقع الدارين وهذه نبذه مختصرة عن الموقع نرجو من الاخوه الافاضل ان يسجلوا في هذا الموقع والموقع سيعلن عن هذه الدورة المهمه جداً وجزاكم الله خيراً _

http://www1.aldarayn.com/index.php

_نحيط علم سيادتك أن موقع الدارين موقع خيري. موقع غير ربحي ولا يقبل أي تبرعات_
_وهو موقع للتعليم الإلكتروني المجاني عن بعد يتم التصدق من المدربين من خلاله بعلمهم في إعطاء الدورات بشكل مجاني لكل إنسان وذلك للنهظة بمصر علمياً وبالوطن العربي أيضاً_

_الموقع يستخدم أحدث التقنيات الخاصة بالغرف الافتراضية وذلك لدعم التقاء كافة الأطراف المعنية بالدراسة والتدريب على النت بدون التواجد في مكان واحد بل يمكن لكل انسان أن يدخل من أي مكان ومن أي وسيلة كهاتف ذكي أو لاب توب أو جهاز شخصي شرط وجود اتصال بالانترنت وبذلك يمكنه التواصل مع المحاضرة صوت وصورة وكتابة كما توجد ورش عمل وتسجيلات للمحاضرات أيضاً كي لا يتوقف النفع والفائدة عند اعطاء المحاضرة بل يستمر النفع الى ابعد من ضلك فيمكن إعتبار المشروع أرشيف للدراسة يحفظ فيه كافة المحاضرات للرجوع إليها في أي وقت_

_أخي الكريم هذا ليس مشروعنا_
_هذا مشروعك ومشروعي ومشروع كل إنسان يحب الخير لمصر وللوطن العربي والاسلامي فشارك معنا قدر ما تستطيع إنشرنا لأصدقائك ... ساهم معنا في ادارة المشروع وانضم لطاقم الموقع ... تحدث عنا في الاجتماعات والكليات واماكن التجمعات ... اطبع صورة ورابط الموقع وضعه في مكتبك أو موقعك أو صفحتك أو مدونتك ... ساهم وقدم دورة وتصدق بعلمك ... أدع الله لنا بالثبات والتوفيق ... هناك أوجه كثيرة كي تكون معنا ... كن معنا الآن من أجل كل شئ_

_أنت معنا ... فماذا ستقدم ؟؟_
_يدك معنا تُكــثِر سواد الخير_
_أبدأ معنا الآن ... وأنشر هذه الرسالة لأصدقائك_


ارجو الاهتمام من الاخوه المشرفين فهذا الموقع مفيد جداً وهو يهدف فعلا لصلاح الامه وتخريج مهندس محترف .
اخوكم هيثم مفتاح


----------



## N-D-T (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي
هذا كتاب عن تجميع المواسير
PIPE FITTING AND PIPING HANDBOOK 
وهذا هو الرابط وشكرا
http://www.mediafire.com/?j9aaa96qvmsnpr4​


----------



## said mostafa (24 أغسطس 2011)

الى كل من يبحث عن تفصيل المواسير
هنا

كتاب برادة المواسير​


----------



## said mostafa (25 أغسطس 2011)

*كتاب برادة المواسير*

كتاب برادة المواسير
لكل المهتمين والذين يبحثون عن تفصيل المواسير
وجدت هذا الكتاب
كتاب تفصيل المواسير​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 أغسطس 2011)

n-d-t قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي
> هذا كتاب عن تجميع المواسير
> pipe fitting and piping handbook
> وهذا هو الرابط وشكرا
> http://www.mediafire.com/?j9aaa96qvmsnpr4​


شكرا لك علي الملف


----------



## عبد الرحمن حنفى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

المروحة


----------



## ارجو المشورة (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد كتاب لبرادة المواسير بالعربى و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ارجو المشورة (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو من حضراتكم ان تكتبو الاسئله الشائعه فى اختبار براد المواسير( التست)


----------



## ارجو المشورة (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد دروس فى تعليم رسم الايزو مترى (هام جدا) و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ارجو المشورة (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ما الاسئله الشائعه فى اختبار فورمن براد مواسير :: وشكرا ::


----------

